# مفاجأة salah_design لاخوته بالمنتدى



## salah_design (15 ديسمبر 2010)

اخوتي في خلال بحثي عن دروس artcam وجدت خبراء في الارت كام يضعون مشاركات فيها تصاميم مع ملف التشغيل لهذا التصاميم فقمت بتحميل هذه الملفات وهذه صور بعض التصاميم وهي جاهزة للتنفيذ مباشرة 
فقبل ان اضع التصاميم وملف التشغيل ارجو افادتي هل هذا خطأ ام ان اصحاب التصاميم اعطوا السماح لمن اراد الاستفاده من تصاميمهم ؟ وذلك من خلال وضع الملف التشغيلي انتظر ردودكم واذا كان مسموح لي ان اضع ملف التشغيل فسوف ارسله لمن اراد مراسلتي على الخاص واذا الرأي انه لا يحق لي هذا فلن اضع او ارسل اي ملف ارجوا الافاده


----------



## kad8 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

salah_design قال:


> اخوتي في خلال بحثي عن دروس artcam وجدت خبراء في الارت كام يضعون مشاركات فيها تصاميم مع ملف التشغيل لهذا التصاميم فقمت بتحميل هذه الملفات وهذه صور بعض التصاميم وهي جاهزة للتنفيذ مباشرة
> فقبل ان اضع التصاميم وملف التشغيل ارجو افادتي هل هذا خطأ ام ان اصحاب التصاميم اعطوا السماح لمن اراد الاستفاده من تصاميمهم ؟ وذلك من خلال وضع الملف التشغيلي انتظر ردودكم واذا كان مسموح لي ان اضع ملف التشغيل فسوف ارسله لمن اراد مراسلتي على الخاص واذا الرأي انه لا يحق لي هذا فلن اضع او ارسل اي ملف ارجوا الافاده



اهلا بالاخ العزيز صلاح

والله يا اخ صلاح اظن ان من يضع تصميم على الانترنت فهو موافق على نشره
ولو اراد عدم نشره الا لمن يريد من اشخاص
لوضعه في ملف مضغوط ومحمي بكلمة سر

والامر يعود لك اولا واخيرا

جزاك الله خيرا على تذكرنا في كل فائدة تجدها

الله يبارك بك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (16 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي صلاح الموضوع يعتمد في المقام الاول على صاحبه فإذا كان هناك إشعار أو تنبيه في المواقع التي نسخت منها الملفات بعد أحقية الآخرين في نقلها وتداولها فذلك هو الفيصل اما اذا كان ليس هناك اي تنبيه على هذا الامر فالاصل انهم رفعوا هذه الملفات لعامة اعضاء ملتقاهم ولزواره ايضا هناك مواقع كثيره جدا نجد عملية نسخ او مشاهدة الملف محظورة على غير الاعضاء

فعليك ان ترجع وتتأكد اولا من عدم وجود تنلبهات بمنع نشر او نسخ هذه الملفات وفي هذه الحالة الامر يعود اليك انت ترفع ما تشاء وتمنع ما تشاء من هذه الملفات 

والله اعلم


----------



## salah_design (16 ديسمبر 2010)

kad8 قال:


> اهلا بالاخ العزيز صلاح
> 
> والله يا اخ صلاح اظن ان من يضع تصميم على الانترنت فهو موافق على نشره
> ولو اراد عدم نشره الا لمن يريد من اشخاص
> ...


هلا اخي 
اشكرك على مشاركتك
وسوف ارفع اليوم اول ملف
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## salah_design (16 ديسمبر 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخي صلاح الموضوع يعتمد في المقام الاول على صاحبه فإذا كان هناك إشعار أو تنبيه في المواقع التي نسخت منها الملفات بعد أحقية الآخرين في نقلها وتداولها فذلك هو الفيصل اما اذا كان ليس هناك اي تنبيه على هذا الامر فالاصل انهم رفعوا هذه الملفات لعامة اعضاء ملتقاهم ولزواره ايضا هناك مواقع كثيره جدا نجد عملية نسخ او مشاهدة الملف محظورة على غير الاعضاء
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا راجعت المشاركات ولم اجد اي تنبيه لذلك اشكرك على التوضيح والتوجيه
ولذلك اتوكل على الله واضع الملفات التشغيلية
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*سلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته*

الاخ صلاح بصراحة انت اخ محترم الله ينور عليك على البركة اعمالك متميزة ربنا يجعلها فى ميزان اعمالك يوم القيامه


----------



## salah_design (17 ديسمبر 2010)

mohmed.alex2009 قال:


> الاخ صلاح بصراحة انت اخ محترم الله ينور عليك على البركة اعمالك متميزة ربنا يجعلها فى ميزان اعمالك يوم القيامه


اخي وعزيزي محمد
انا اعجز عن شكرك على تواصلك معي ومتابعتك لمشاركاتي 
واسال الله ان ينور دربك في سبيل العلم
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## تيسيرحلاوة (28 سبتمبر 2011)

ارجو منك يا اخي صلاح ان ترسل لي الملفات للتصاميم على ايميلي [email protected]
ولك جزيل الشكر 
م.تيسير من فلسطين


----------



## داود بن داود (28 سبتمبر 2011)

لاتوجد ملفات مرفوعة على النت للجميع إلا اذا صاحبها في غنى عنها ... أي أنها لاتمثل بالنسبة له قيمة وده واضح من التصميمات المنشورة ... أو أنها بالنسبة للتصميمات المصمم نفسه أقل أعماله وبالتالي لايؤثر عليه أن يخسرها .... ولكن على أية حال جزى الله خير الأخ صلاح على مجهوده ومساهمته في مشاركة الأخرين ومجهود تثاب عليه بإذن الله


----------



## حمدى 12 (28 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته

شكرا للاخ صلاح فى فتح مشاركة وشكر خاص للاخ طارق بلال
انا من رايى انتكم على خطا 
اقصد انت اصحاب artcam بمعنى لو أنكم بتصميم تصميم وعمله تشعر بسعادة كبيرة و زاد علم عندكم وتقدم 

لا اقصد محاربه منى ولاحقد كما قيل لكم انتم اصحاب artcam 
ليس اوربية او امريكية
كن على منهج اخى استاذ ابو بحر 
انا اسف اذا اسأت لاحد


----------



## سناء عبدالله (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ان من وضعة بلا حماية فلابد انه وضعة للافادة والتداول وانا ارجو الاستفادة منه ايضا لانه ضمن موضوع بحثى ولك الخيار


----------



## salah_design (7 أكتوبر 2011)

حمدى 12 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته
> 
> شكرا للاخ صلاح فى فتح مشاركة وشكر خاص للاخ طارق بلال
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
انتقادك مجال اهتمام
ولكن اطلب منك طلب فضلا لا امرا
اريد منك ان تضع روابط للدروس المشروحة من التصميم حتى التشغيل والملف التشغيلي التي يستفاد منها وليس وضع تصاميم لا فائده منها بدون شرح لكي يستفيد منها الاخوه ما فائدة وضع تصاميم ونحن هنا نتعلم ونعلم ؟
ارجوا منك البحث بالملتقى عن الدروس المشروحه حتى يستفيد من بحثك طالبي العلم
انتظر نتيجة البحث 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## حمدى 12 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ولكن اطلب منك طلب فضلا لا امرا
انتظر نتيجة البحث 

هل هو امر اما ماذا 

وضع تصاميم لا فائده 

بعد ماصرت مشرف


----------



## salah_design (7 أكتوبر 2011)

حمدى 12 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...


الاشراف تكليف وليس تشريف
والباقي عندك
واتمنى ان تضع كلامي في ميزانه الصحيح
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## حمدى 12 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما الخطا الذى ارتكبته
حتى ترد عليا فى هذة الصورة 
اراك لم تفهم معنى الحقيقة مقصده فى رد


----------



## salah_design (7 أكتوبر 2011)

حمدى 12 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي ان فهمتك خطأ فانني اعتذر منك 
وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## حمدى 12 (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مبارك عليك أخي صلاح هذا المنصب ونسأل الله ان يوفقك وينفع بك الزملاء جميعا


----------



## salah_design (7 أكتوبر 2011)

حمدى 12 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> مبارك عليك أخي صلاح هذا المنصب ونسأل الله ان يوفقك وينفع بك الزملاء جميعا


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك اخي حمدي وان شاء الله بجهودك ونصائحك نسير الى الامام فلا تبخل علينا اخي بعلمك 
فاسال الله ان يجمعنا على الخير
تقبل تحياتي
واكرر اعتذاري


----------



## وليد وصفى (20 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ...لكن اين الملفات ؟؟؟


----------



## محمد وعد (4 فبراير 2012)

*تنويه لاتثقوا به*

انتبهوا هذا شخص نصاب والله من نار قلبي حكيت والله على ما اقول شهيد 490 دولار الله لا يوفقه


----------



## عبد الرحمان جاسم (12 فبراير 2012)

أين الملفات أخي
بارك الله فيك وفي علمك


----------



## احمد سيف النصر (15 فبراير 2012)

هههههههههههه المووضوع وااااضح جدااااااااااااااا ياجماعه مش محتاج اى كلام والكلام ده على مسئوليتى واتحدى ان المهندس والمشرف صلاح يحط اى ملفات تشفيل على الموقع المووضوع واضح قوى انه للاستفاده التجاريه البحته وده للاسباب الاتيه 
اولا هو بيقول انه نزل الملفات دى من النت يعنى صاحب الملفات الاصليه وضعها على النت وبالتالى فهى متاحه للجميع هو فيه اى حد فى الدنيا بيحط ملفات على النت وبعدين يقول للناس محدش ينزلها؟ هل ده معقول؟

السبب التانى هو بيقول للناس انا هديها للشخص ايلى هيبعت لى على الخاص لو المشرف العزيز فعلا عاوز الخير ونشر العلم كان حط الملفات هنا على العام مش يبعتها على الخاص لكل شخص على حده

السبب التالت انا اشك صراحه انه عندم الملفات الاصليه للتشغيل 

ونصيحه للمشرف العزيز صلاح مفيش عيب فى ان يكون عندك بضاعه عاوز تبيعها ده حقك لكن العيب فى الاسلوب المتبع للبيع لو انتا عاوز تبيع حاجه عندك قول بكل صراحه انا عندى تصميمات للبيع ساعتها ها تحظى بحترام كل المهندسين الموجودين فى المنتدى انما الاسلوب الملتوى للبيع للاسف لايحظى بأى احترام وشكراااااااااااااا


----------



## النجار2 (16 فبراير 2012)

احمد سيف النصر قال:


> هههههههههههه المووضوع وااااضح جدااااااااااااااا ياجماعه مش محتاج اى كلام والكلام ده على مسئوليتى واتحدى ان المهندس والمشرف صلاح يحط اى ملفات تشفيل على الموقع المووضوع واضح قوى انه للاستفاده التجاريه البحته وده للاسباب الاتيه
> اولا هو بيقول انه نزل الملفات دى من النت يعنى صاحب الملفات الاصليه وضعها على النت وبالتالى فهى متاحه للجميع هو فيه اى حد فى الدنيا بيحط ملفات على النت وبعدين يقول للناس محدش ينزلها؟ هل ده معقول؟
> 
> السبب التانى هو بيقول للناس انا هديها للشخص ايلى هيبعت لى على الخاص لو المشرف العزيز فعلا عاوز الخير ونشر العلم كان حط الملفات هنا على العام مش يبعتها على الخاص لكل شخص على حده
> ...



لا عليك اخ صلاح من مثل هذه الردود اليس لك فى رسول الله اسوة حسنة؟ قال رحِم الله أخي موسى لقد ابتلي بأشدّ من هذا فصبر ودائما اول من يعارض هو الاقارب خصوصا فلا يصدك مثل هذه الردود عن مساعدة من هم فعلا فى حاجة ولا اتحدث عن نفسى فالله أحمد لقد هدانى ودلنى وما عدت احتاج الا لله فقط
لكن اخشى ان تلك الرودو تمنع الخير منك تذكر اولا واخيرا ان ما تفعله اليوم ستجده غدا

والله الموفق،،،


----------



## salah_design (18 فبراير 2012)

اخي الحبيب النجار 2
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والله اخي اني اتقبل اي كلام من اي اخ ولكن احيانا ننسى موضوع وضع فانا اقدم لكم اعتذاري اذا لم اوفي بوعدي
ويعلم الله اني غيرت جهازي الي كان عليه الملفات ولكن لا عليكم اخواني ان شاء الله سوف ابحث من جديد واضع الدروس وايضا سوف اضع دروس تعليمية بالفيديو لمعظم خفايا الارت كام 
اسال الله ان يقدرني على الوفاء بوعدي
اشكرك اخي مرة اخرى على طيب كلامك 
وجزاك الله عني خيرا
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## حسن-12 (21 فبراير 2012)

أخ صلاح موفق ان شاء الله ..لامانع من الإستفادة الجماعية من هذه التصاميم ما دام ناشرها بهذا الشكل لم ينبه الى ذلك ويكفي ان اقول أنه -من توكل علي الله فهو حسبه- ولا داعي لتلك التعليقات 
رجاءا


----------



## 6cuslave0010 (11 مارس 2012)

While UGG known for making warm and outdoorsy boots,ugg outlet, additionally they make ones which are trendy and fashion conscious, including the Classic Short Sparkles for females People living there about two centuries ago had discovered the raw material on today' s sheepskin boots Gazing under the stars: How much more romantic can you get than holding hands in a pitch black planetarium gazing up at the stars Yes the mind bending 60抯 saw Hippies, Woodstock, drugs, sex and rock 憂?roll was never going to die! Jimmy Hendricks,http://www.trendyuggshotusa.com, Janis Joplin, Bob Dylan The Beatles,uggs outlet, The Rolling Stones wow, what a decade相关的主题文章： http://www.uggsonlineoutletusa.com uggs on sale ugg boots sale


----------

